# كيفية التحكم فى الsteper motor



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (6 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 :63: ميكاترونكس :78:


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (8 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير والى الامام:77:


----------



## سندبادوم (8 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك وانمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## هنوفر (23 أبريل 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي​


 
احسن الله إليك


----------



## ديمتري (24 أبريل 2007)

شكراً الك محركات الخطوة مهمة و التحكم بها يتبع لقواعد يجب عدم نسيانها.........


----------



## المهندس يحيى (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sasi (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن انا عايزه اخد راي حضرتك في شويه حاجات 
انا طالبه في سنه تالته وعندي مشروع والمفروض اني هشتغل بال stepper
المشروع عباره عن arm بتلف 90 درجه في اتجاه عقارب الساعه والعكس فانا كده فعلا هحتاج stepper ولا ممكن استخدم موتور عادي مع العلم ان الarm هتلف في اتجاه عقارب الساعه علي مرحلتين وهي arm الومونيوم فكده هحتاج stepper كام فولت وكام امبير مع العلم ان احنا شغالين plc والسؤال التاني انا عايزه دايره التحكم بتاعت الstepper والاحسن نشتريها جاهزه ولا نعملها احنا وياريت حضرتك تقولي علي دايره بسيطه ممكن نعملها


----------



## eng_sasi (25 أبريل 2007)

وياريت حضرتك ترد عليه باسرع وقت ممكن نظرا لضيق الوقت الشديد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمووود (25 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك وانمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (28 أبريل 2007)

اختى العزيزة اتيت اليوم ومعي جزء صغير من مشروع قد يفيدك في مشروعك ويوجد بينه وبين مشروعك شبه كبير خصوصا إن المشروع يعمل على بي أل سي من نوع سم نز وأيضا القطعة الدوارة تدور بزاوية 60 درجة حيث تتم دوران هذه ألقطعه من خلال ما تور دي سي و تم وضع تروس حتى تكون سرعته مناسبة ايضااا هناك حاجة مهمة في دوران هذه القطعة انه تم وضع سنسور حيث يتحسس هذا السن سور للبرغى المعدني وبالتالي يعطى إشارة ل بي أل سي (فمثلا عندما يكون القطعة الدوارة تدور من نقطة البداية وتظل تدور حتى تصل البر غى اللى مثبت فى قطعة الدوران فوق السنسور مباشرة لمسافة قريبة جدا فان السنسور يتحسس ويبعت اشارة لل بي ال سي وبالتالى جاء دوركى يا اختى بدور البرمجة )​​يعنى انتى طلبتى انه يدور 90 درجة ويعاود يرجع تانى ​يعنى ممكن تبرمجيه عند ما يصل البرغى اللى مثبت فى القطعه الدوارة للسنسور ويبعت السنسور اشارة لل بي ال سي اتقومى ببرمجة ال بي ال سي يقوم بعكس اقطاب الماتور وبالتالى يدور فى الاتجاه الاخر وباالتالى ترجع لنقطة البداية ​ممكن عكس اتجاه دوران الماتور عن طريق عكس الاقطاب ​ايضا السنسور المستخدم هو اندكتف سنسور​​لو حبيتى تستفسرى عن اى شى هاى *****ى ​​Mechatronics_eng2007*************​​​​​


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (28 أبريل 2007)

*ابــــفلسطينـــــن*

اختى بصراحة مش فاهم شو اللى عوزه بالضبط انتى عوزة قرص دوار ولا ذراع يدور من نقطة البداية حتى زاوية 90؟؟؟
يااااااااريت اتوضحى اكتر وانا بستفسرلك بالموضوع 
*****ى على هوت ميل هيه

[email protected]

انشالله تستفيدى
:63:


----------



## eng_sasi (29 أبريل 2007)

انا بجد متشكره جدا لهذا المجهود والاهتمام واسمحلي اخي ابعت استفساراتي علي ال*****


----------



## eng_sasi (29 أبريل 2007)

*:32: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*اولا انا متشكره جدا يابشمهندس لاهتمامك ومجهود*

*لكن انا مشروعي مختلف عن الفكره ديه لاني هشتغل بستيبر موتور يكون الزاويه بتاعته 45 يعني يلف علي مرحلتين بتوع المشروع لان فكره المشروع ببساطه (هو لينك واحد هيلف في اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعه والمفروض ان اللينك ده ماسك مسمار صغير بواسطه سولونويد الينك ده هيبتدي التحرك من عن السير الموجود عليه المسمار ويتحرك 45 درجه ليصل لمرحله اللي فيها هنعمل تسخين للمسمار وبعد كده اللينك هيلف 45 درجه تاني عشان يوصل للمرحله اللي فيها هنعمل الوظه للمسمار وبعد كده الينك هيرجع تاني مكانه عند السير اللي موجود عليه المسامير عشان ياخد المسمار اللي بعده وهكذا(*

*هي ديه فكره المشروع فاحنا قولنا تبسيطا لينا حتي في البرمجه هنستخدم ستيبر موتور الزاويه بتاعته 45 درجه هنتحك فيه من خلال درايفر هنشتريه جاهز وهنبرمج حركته من خلال برنامج بسيط بال بي ال سي *

*سوالي هل تفكيرنا ده صح ولا لازم نستخدم سينسور ودي سي موتور بس ولو ياريت حضرتك تضيف اي فكره للتبسيط او تكون صح اكون شاكره جدا واحنا اختارنا المشروع ببساطته ديه لانه مشروع ماده واحده وهي ماده التحم في العمليات الصناعيه*

*وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## eng_sasi (29 أبريل 2007)

ابـــفلسطينــــن قال:


> اختى بصراحة مش فاهم شو اللى عوزه بالضبط انتى عوزة قرص دوار ولا ذراع يدور من نقطة البداية حتى زاوية 90؟؟؟
> يااااااااريت اتوضحى اكتر وانا بستفسرلك بالموضوع
> *****ى على هوت ميل هيه
> 
> ...


لا هو مش قرص هو ذراع يدور من نقطه البدايه الي 45 درجه ثم الي 90 درجه يعني نقطه البدايه هي اول مرحله وهي هيمسك فيها المسمار وعند 45 درجه تاني مرحله وهي انه هيعمل تسخين للمسمار و90 درجه هي تالت مرحله وهي هيعمل عمليه الوظه للمسمار


----------



## ابو عبد اللطيف (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الجهود الرائعه


----------



## profshimo (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك فيكم


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اول شى لا شكر على واجب 
تانى شى انا عوز مهلة اصغيرة عشان ادرس الموضوع واسئلك فيه واجيبلك الخلاصة 
والله يجيب الخير


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اختى شو بتقصدى بهاااى ( اللي فيها هنعمل تسخين للمسمار ) ايه يعنى تسخين المسمار ياريت توضحى 
كمان هاى ايه بتقصدى فيها (هنعمل الوظه للمسمار) مشان انا مش مصرى مفهمتهاش ياريت اتوضحى
اوك وشكرا ليكى


----------



## eng_sasi (2 مايو 2007)

الوظه يعني )threading)
تسخين يعني(inuction heating)
لكن المراحل ديه مش هتتعمل فعلا لا بس مجرد اللينك هيقف عندها بس


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (5 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختى مخرج ال بي ال سي عندك ريليه ولا اترنزستور 
ازا كان اترنزستور بيكون عملية التحكم بالستيبر اسهل ويمكن التحكم بالفولت اللى داخل على الستيبر ايضا اسهل وبوضع دائرة لتنظيم الفولت
وطريقتك صحيحة فى التحكم وايضا بدك تعرفى كيف اتبرمجى على عدد بلسات الستيبر وتعملى حسابات عشان تقدرى تتحكمى فيه صحيح
هلاء بدك تعرفى اللى بلسات تبعت الستيبر وتعملى حسابات مشان تقدرى تتحكم صحيح
وانتى استفسرى فيها
وانشالله تستفيدى


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك وانمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمدحسكل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية والله يوفقكم


----------



## Nizarov (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جداً !!


----------



## A7med-y (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed_aac (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا واصلح حالك


----------



## ياسر الشعار (19 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا بدي أشكر أخينا على الموضوع الرائع 
ثانيا أود أن أنبه أختي بأن العمل على PLC يجب العمل مع Sensor ،أيضا لا تحتاج إلى شراء Stepper Motor مع دائرة Drive مع جهاز PLC فالمهندس يهتم بالجدول الإقتصادي حقيقة تستطيعي إنجاز مشروعك بأكثر من طريقة، ضعي كل فكرة أمامك وأكتبيها، أكتبي جميع الطرق التي تؤدي إلى عمل المشروع ثم دراسة كل طريقة مع الإهتمام من ناحية العمل ومن ناحية جدول الإقتصاد، تستطيعي التحكم عن طريق PLC دون الحاجه إلى عمل Stepper عن طريق محرك عادي
وشكرا


----------



## السيهاتي (19 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
ونشوف منك كل جديد​


----------



## أفو (25 يوليو 2009)

جاري الإطلاع 
و مشكور سلفا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاخوة الكرام 

هل من معلومات عن stepper motor driver باستخدام microcontroller PIC 12C508 كذلك الكود الخاص به 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل مقدما

جمال*​


----------



## bunyben (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة الف خير واحسن اليك وارجو مساعدتي في فكرة مشروع انا في سنة تالتة واحتاج لفكرة مشروع معتمدة على الstepper motor
ارجوك تساعدني انا محتاجة المشروع ضروري


----------



## msalx (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
كلام ممتاز .....


----------



## igran (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AhmedElasmrElmashd (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## يحياوي313 (14 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## كروانة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ويزيدك من علمو كمان وكمان :75::20: 
شكرا :7:


----------



## osman ahmed osman (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزاك كل خير


----------



## منار السبيل (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## amfattal (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## muhrad (10 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abatal5 (14 يناير 2011)

Merci ......


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (15 يناير 2011)

الافضل ان تستخدمي المحرك الخطوي ولانه يعطيك تحكم افضل والنوع الذي يلزمك هو المحرك الخطوي ذا المحاثه المتغيره اما بخصوص الفوتيه والتيار هذ بيعتمد على الحمل المستخدم وبخصوص دائرة التحكم في موجوده جهازه يمكن شرائها افضل 
"والله ولى التوفيق"


----------



## مشتاق عزيز (20 يناير 2011)

ربي يوفقكم لكل عمل خير واشكركـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (2 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم ع الموضع الجميله وبالاخص موضوع ال stepperلانه موضوع عنجد جميل ومفيد


----------



## أبو النييز (7 مارس 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## ahmedshiko (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المجهود​


----------



## khaled hyasat (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الموسى (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## man-asia (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## Pasidon (19 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## مهدي كايد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذه دائرة تحكم في الستبر موتور*

السلام عليكم :


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## dr.m.tech (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وامثالك
اذا امكن كيفية التحكم بهذة المواتير عن طريق الكمبيوتر فى راوتر او مثقاب


----------



## اياد الكوز (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mogtaba (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فرانكشتاين (24 فبراير 2012)

هذا مبدأ عمل ال ستيبر موتور , والدائره الموجوده تصلح فقط لتطبيقات غير صناعيه , يعني بالملي امبير . ولسا انت بحاجه الى برنامج علشان تبرمج البيك اللي رايحه تتحكم بالستيبر موتور .


----------



## سالم عباس (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mammanon (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## abdulla dahwir (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## korzaty (9 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير والى الامام*


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجد درويش (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (16 أبريل 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على المجهود و الف شكر


----------



## asmar souf (20 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير:56::56:


----------



## فك القيد (27 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا برجاء شرح التحكم بموتور السيرفو


----------



## grendizer (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يوفقك


----------



## alli-2222 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## abdelrahim (9 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خير


----------

